# subtitle for last nights episode should be HOW NOT TO FELL A TREE



## jrocket (Mar 26, 2012)

Last night"s episode was even worse than shelby using his 44mag wedge, those horse guys might know alot about their animals but clearly should not be allowed to own/use a saw. 
one shot had them cutting a pretty big tree with nothing but a slant cut, then the big pine by the mobie home had a completly useless notch with a kerf face and backcut in line with the face kerf.
I find this really disturbing because you know there is some guy out there that is going to try felling a tree just like he saw on axe men, I hope he escapes with his life.
Felling a tree is dangerous enough without seeing how exactaly not to do it on tv.
Sorry, I just had to vent.


----------



## funky sawman (Mar 26, 2012)

Let me tell you this, any guy that fells a tree from what they learned on axmen deserves to have a disaster happen, nuff said


----------



## Fronty Owner (Mar 26, 2012)

funky sawman said:


> Let me tell you this, any guy that fells a tree from what they learned on axmen deserves to have a disaster happen, nuff said



I use what I see on AxMen when Im in the woods. 
good examples of what not to do.


----------



## jacobsuter (Apr 25, 2012)

I'm no veteran, in fact I probably shouldn't be aloud in the woods :msp_scared: but I put it to you that S&S Aqua and the like probably started off in the woods like the horse loggers and slowly ended up on the water where even there, they can't really hack it, their chainsaws taken off them and given back while properly supervised on TV, next season there will be a new outfit on the water called H&H Aqua. 
The swamp man started off as a logger from the North, born and bred in Washington but when the authorities saw his logging, they sent him to the swamps of the south where he has taken on a persona and developped an accent that is worthy of subtitles.
All this said, Ax Men kicks the ass of American Loggers!!


----------



## 2dogs (Apr 25, 2012)

jacobsuter said:


> I'm no veteran, in fact I probably shouldn't be aloud in the woods :msp_scared: but I put it to you that S&S Aqua and the like probably started off in the woods like the horse loggers and slowly ended up on the water where even there, they can't really hack it, their chainsaws taken off them and given back while properly supervised on TV, next season there will be a new outfit on the water called H&H Aqua.
> The swamp man started off as a logger from the North, born and bred in Washington but when the authorities saw his logging, they sent him to the swamps of the south where he has taken on a persona and developped an accent that is worthy of subtitles.
> All this said, Ax Men kicks the ass of American Loggers!!



Doesn't warrant a responce.


----------



## Gologit (Apr 25, 2012)

2dogs said:


> Doesn't warrant a responce.



Well, actually it does. But they won't let us use the appropriate language on here.


----------



## jacobsuter (Apr 26, 2012)

Sorry if I offended, it was only meant as a joke. I completely bow down to your experience and status! Sorry!


----------



## RandyMac (Apr 26, 2012)

Nice surrender Jake.


----------



## jacobsuter (Apr 26, 2012)

RandyMac said:


> Nice surrender Jake.



Thanks, I completely respect the hierarchy on this site and put myself as far down it as possible. I've got a lot to learn and hope, after many more years to be worthy of standing in your shadows!!! 
Just to clear it up though and by no means justifying it, I meant American loggers the show isn't as good as Ax men, not American loggers as in Loggers from America.


----------



## RandyMac (Apr 26, 2012)

Jake, take a tour through the Forestry and Logging Forum


----------

